# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Absolument d-bor-de! Zo Shepard

## minot83

Je ne sais pas si vous avez entendu parler de laffaire de la jeune administratrice territoriale (Aurlie Boullet alias Zo Shepard) au Conseil Rgional dAquitaine ; elle a crit un livre intitul  Absolument d-bor-de  pour dnoncer les abus de son administration.

Elle trouve hallucinant dtre employe,  son niveau et aprs 8 ans dtudes, pour  bricoler  des dossiers inutiles, boire du caf et pire

Personnellement, cela me touche. (Bien que jaime le caf)

Si vous avez un moment, jetez un il. (Tapez son nom, sur Google, ou actualits)

Sinon, il y a une ptition  signer... et ou  faire suivre

http://le-cri-du-contribuable.pro-pe...mis#formulaire


Zo Shepard, trente ans, est fonctionnaire territoriale. Son nom est un pseudonyme.

 Les premires semaines, jai cherch les camras. Ctait forcment une plaisanterie. Six mois aprs avoir t embauche  la mairie, jai accept la triste ralit : je suis un petit rouage dun univers absurde. Un monde o ceux qui en font le moins se dclarent  d-bor-ds !  O les 35 heures se font en un mois. Je passe mes trois heures de travail hebdomadaire  pipeauter des notes administratives, bidouiller de vagues rapports, jouer les GO pour dlgations trangres et hocher la tte en runion. Lessentiel est de russir  gaspiller son temps en prenant un air important,  lcher les bottes des dirigeants pour glaner quelques informations et  jouer les fidles vassaux des lus tout puissants 
Tel est en rsum le quotidien dune  desperate fonctionnaire  comme des millions dautres, qui nen peut plus de navoir rien  faire et dtre oblige, par solidarit avec la fonction, de faire semblant.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Zoe-Sh...6957986?v=wall

----------


## Gnoce

Emploi fictif?  ::aie::

----------


## minot83

> Emploi fictif?


entre autres...  ::aie::

----------


## thelvin

Je connais assez bien une fonctionnaire, qui dnonce en effet les mmes choses. Enfin, pas tellement qu'elle les dnonce, mais a lui pourrit la vie et elle s'en plaint.

De mes discussions avec elle remontent diverses choses amusantes :
- UN poste comme le sien serait utile (mais il y en a deux, et a c'est inutile,)
- De toute faon la plupart du temps elle n'a pas le droit de travailler. Je veux dire, elle doit tre prsente au cas o quelque chose pour elle "poppe" comme a, mais a n'arrive pas souvent. Du tout. Son poste pourrait servir  des choses, mais c'est refus par la hirarchie.
- Ce qu'on lui demande de faire est effectivement inutile. Si elle avait des vraies choses  faire  ct, celles-l seraient une perte de temps.
- De toute faon, c'est organis de sorte que ce qu'elle fait doit tre refait pour cause de changement d'organisation. Et encore. Et encore. _Ad vitam ternam_.

Son poste _a_ une certaine scurit de l'emploi... Mais lui plombe le moral, et, par cette cause, la sant. Et c'est l que c'est amusant : chercher un autre poste ? Ahah, sur le papier peut-tre. Retourner dans le civil ? C'est brler tous les ponts avec l'administration et renoncer  pas mal de droits sociaux qu'ont travailleurs du civil quand ils changent d'employeur. Au bout d'un moment il n'y a pas le choix, mais c'est risqu, et tout ce qui a t investi pour rejoindre l'administration, c'est perdu.

Je pensais lire ce bouquin pour avoir un autre avis dans ce sens.
(Et si quelqu'un en connat un pour avoir un avis dans l'autre sens... Pas un prof. Le problme des profs est diffrent.)

----------


## Caly4D

> Je connais assez bien une fonctionnaire, qui dnonce en effet les mmes choses. Enfin, pas tellement qu'elle les dnonce, mais a lui pourrit la vie et elle s'en plaint.


pfft 

moi jveux bien faire leur taf, op un ptit trou dans leur rseaux op tu game toute la journe et t'es pay pour le faire  ::aie:: 


sinon oui c'est scandaleux, mais juste se plaindre c'est  encore si ses personnes dmissionnai aprs avoir enregistrer des vido etc etc et donnais a au mdia se serai utile.

au moins l'autre elle  crit un bouquin  lui reste  dmissionn pass dans une mission de tv qu'au mme moment tout les gens dans se cas dmissionne (remettre la lettre de dmission) aille manifest et l a sera utile se plaindre dans son coin en fessant "ouin ouin" c'est naze.


scurit de l'emploi et autre c'est des faux argument c'est pas avec des gens comme a que le monde voluera !

elle  pas de travail, no souci jlui apprend la programmation et on interverti de taf !

----------


## Arnaud13

> sinon oui c'est scandaleux, mais juste se plaindre c'est  encore si ses personnes dmissionnai aprs avoir enregistrer des vido etc etc et donnais a au mdia se serai utile.
> 
> au moins l'autre elle  crit un bouquin  lui reste  dmissionn pass dans une mission de tv qu'au mme moment tout les gens dans se cas dmissionne (remettre la lettre de dmission) aille manifest et l a sera utile se plaindre dans son coin en fessant "ouin ouin" c'est naze.


 :8O: 

C'est vident que dmissionner est une chose facile  faire...
thelvin explique pourquoi ce n'est pas vident, la perte des acquis, etc. Ce ne sont pas ces personnes qui sont  blmer.

----------


## Caly4D

ou ai je dis que c'tait facile ? 
bien entendu que ce n'est pas facile  
la vie n'est pas une partie de plaisir  j'ai fait 500 km pour trouver un cdi, j'ai perdu mes amis et mme ma petite amie ! 
a n'a pas t facile mais si je ne l'avais pas fait je serai encore au chmage.
La vie est une question de choix mais se plaindre sans rien faire pour changer les choses qui nous irrite je trouve a pitoyable.
bien entendu ce n'est que mon avis hin  :;):

----------


## Invit

> C'est vident que dmissionner est une chose facile  faire...
> thelvin explique pourquoi ce n'est pas vident, la perte des acquis, etc. Ce ne sont pas ces personnes qui sont  blmer.


Jai un peu de mal avec ce genre de propos. 
On peut se plaindre davoir une vie de merde mais ne rien faire pour la changer cest de la complaisance. 
Se plaindre du systme est une belle faon de se rfugier dans latermoiement.
Si tu fais un boulot qui te rend triste comme la pierre, il est tout de mme possible den changer. 
Cest sr que a demande du risque et de linitiative, ce qui nest pas forcment les qualits que lon dveloppe au sein de la fonction publique.

----------


## Marco46

> moi jveux bien faire leur taf, op un ptit trou dans leur rseaux op tu game toute la journe et t'es pay pour le faire


Tu ferais mieux de passer la journe dans un bouquin de franais. Vu la nature des fautes, je dirais niveau 5me.

Dsol mais bon ...

----------


## Barsy

> Jai un peu de mal avec ce genre de propos. 
> On peut se plaindre davoir une vie de merde mais ne rien faire pour la changer cest de la complaisance. 
> Se plaindre du systme est une belle faon de se rfugier dans latermoiement.
> Si tu fais un boulot qui te rend triste comme la pierre, il est tout de mme possible den changer. 
> Cest sr que a demande du risque et de linitiative, ce qui nest pas forcment les qualits que lon dveloppe au sein de la fonction publique.


Comme on dit : on sait ce qu'on perd, on ne sait jamais ce qu'on va trouver.

En dmissionnant, il y a le risque de se retrouver au chmage pour plusieurs annes (et sans indemnit ni allocation en plus). Si on a une famille  laquelle on souhaite apporter le minimum de confort (ne serait qu'un toit), il vaut mieux tre pay mme si on n'a pas le mtier que l'on souhaite faire.

D'autre part, il faut aussi prendre en compte qu'aujourd'hui, beaucoup de cursus en tudes suprieures sont compltement bouchs au niveau de l'emploi (en informatique, on a beaucoup de chance). Et les concours de la fonction publique offre une opportunit  pas mal de monde.

Dernire chose : Dans le priv, il est trs facile de dmissionner, ngocier une augmentation, changer de poste, voluer... Il n'en va pas du tout de mme dans le secteur public.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Jai un peu de mal avec ce genre de propos. 
> On peut se plaindre davoir une vie de merde mais ne rien faire pour la changer cest de la complaisance. 
> Se plaindre du systme est une belle faon de se rfugier dans latermoiement.
> Si tu fais un boulot qui te rend triste comme la pierre, il est tout de mme possible den changer. 
> Cest sr que a demande du risque et de linitiative, ce qui nest pas forcment les qualits que lon dveloppe au sein de la fonction publique.


Salut 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ,

J'aurais tendance a dire tout de mme que dans bien des cas, c'est plus facile a dire qu'a faire.
Je ne prends que mon petit exemple, de ma toute petite vie insignifiante:
. avant de faire ce que je fais aujourd'hui avec joie, j'ai eu la chance de travailler dans un autre secteur que j'ai pu traverser autant verticalement qu'horizontalement, en occupant durant de longues annes diffrents postes a diffrents niveaux. Bref, je prenais de l'age, de la bouteille, du "poids" au sein des boites mais aussi je devenais de ce fait une charge plus lourde, puisque plus pay. Je dis bien charge, puisqu'en ralit dans les socits (hypocrites) d'aujourd'hui, le personnel (cadre ou non cadre, etc) est plus peru comme une charge qu'une ressource, il faudrait d'ailleurs rebaptiser les fameux services "Ressources Humaines" avec quelque chose de plus a propos, mais je ne suis pas trs imaginatif ce soir et je drive...
Bref, est venu le jour terrible ou je me suis rendu compte que je n'tais plus du tout en phase avec le secteur (et je dis le secteur tout entier car toutes les boites finissent par prendre le mme chemin), et ou tout ce que je devais faire me posait des problmes de conscience.
Que faire ?
Que faire lorsqu'on a pas les moyens financiers de prendre un tournant: monter sa propre activit, rentrer dans des cursus de formations ou bien souvent il faut payer ou accepter une rduction de salaire, etc ...
Que faire lorsque l'on a pas de formation "gnrale" qui permettrait de pouvoir esprer se recaser petit a petit dans un milieu diffrent, voire un CV de 7 pages comme la personne avec qui je bosse actuellement (je suis rest sur le cul  ::roll::  ), etc ?
Que faire lorsqu'on commence a passer dans la case "vieux", que l'on a une famille, des charges / responsabilit et que de fait on est beaucoup moins mobiles qu'avant, etc ?
Je pense que c'est finalement beaucoup plus difficile qu'il n'y parait, d'autant que j'ai remarqu que le recrutement se fait de plus en plus (alors peut tre pas partout, mais bon) via un systme de "rseaux", connaissances, change de contacts, voire "cooptation", et de fait difficile de s'carter d'une voie qu'on a suivi pendant X annes.
C'est loin d'tre facile, et on ne peut pas blmer ceux qui hsitent, mais c'est pas impossible finalement.
Un constat: rester dans son jus peut tuer. Les quelques petites annes que j'ai pass a ronger mon frein avant de russir a m'extraire mon rendu vraiment "triste comme la pierre" comme tu dis. J'ai mis longtemps a m'en remettre.

----------

